# How to identify a DCC Decoder?



## ansleyl (Dec 27, 2007)

I have about 20 locos with DCC decoders, probably 6 different brands and12 different models but not 100% sure of all the decoders because I only installed about 8 of these myself. Many were bought used with DCC already installed and I don't know the brand or model of many of the decoders. Is there a CV or command I can run on NCE that can identify the exact Manufacturer and model number?


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Not always...

You can get the mfg, but not always the version/model.

when in doubt, reference the standard:



https://www.nmra.org/sites/default/files/standards/sandrp/pdf/s-9.2.2_decoder_cvs_2012.07.pdf



different mfgs may have different ways to determine model... start with the mfg

Greg


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

ZImo sound decoders have the MFG number in CV 8 as do all decoders. Firmware rev. is in 2 locations, CV 7 is NMRA standard. Location 250-253 has the serial number and CV250 is the number for decoder type.


----------

